# female greshakei? please help



## grafxalien (Mar 26, 2008)

I have been looking for a female greshakei for a little while now for my male. I picked this fish up on sunday and was told she was a female greshakei, but I cant find a good picture online to compare to so I am not positive. What do you guys think? Her stripes vary from pretty dark to barely being able to see them.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Nope, very fat kenyi hybrid by the looks of it. Absolutely not a greshakei female.

On another note, you shouldn't be looking for A greshakei female - you should be looking for at least three. Adding one female in with a male could very likely end up with a dead female.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Greshakei females should be brownish gray with a rusty dorsal fin. And yes that is a very fat fish!


----------



## grafxalien (Mar 26, 2008)

I know I shouldnt just look for one female, i just plan to add them as I find them. This fish does have some yellow in the dorsal and tail fin..but not a greshakei ? Uhg..i guess the search continues then..


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

brown with rust


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

female holding








her male


----------



## RedHaze (Oct 20, 2007)

Rift485 said:


> brown with rust


My female looks exactly like this


----------

